# Microcontroller und Wlan



## exorkun (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

möglicherweise haben einige schonmal etwas vom
"c't-COM-auf-LAN-Adapter / c't-Mikrocontroller-im-LAN" - Projekt in der "ct" gehört.
Link für interessierte:
http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/com2lan/

Mich würde interessieren, ob es etwas vergleichbares auch für Wlan gibt.
Das Projekt selbst ist hervoragend, jedoch ist es für Versuche im Bereich der Robotik nicht direkt praktikabel einen mobilen Roboter an eine Leine zu hängen.

Die Kapazitäten auf Mikrocontrollern sind begrenzt, und die Geschwindigkeit eines RS232-Funkmoduls ebenso, daher mein wachsendes Interesse, einen Roboter teil-autonom aufzubauen.
Das würde bedeuten, grundlegende Funktionen auf dem eingesetzen Controller oder auch mehreren davon zu realisieren, jedoch höhere Funktionen auf einem Pc laufen zu lassen.
Ideal wäre es wenn die Kommunikation über Wlan laufen könnte, und der Controller über tcp/ip ansprechbar wäre.

Bisherige Versuche drehten sich um die Serielle Schittstelle und der Kommunikation mit einem Pc über diese.

Die grundlegende Frage ist also wie bereits oben beschrieben, ob jemand schonmal von einer Verbindung eines Mikrocontrollers per Wireless-Lan mit einem Netzwerk gehört hat, oder ob jemand eine Idee hat.

Gruß
Exorkun


----------

